# Dry Brine and Smoked King Salmon



## sandyut (Mar 14, 2015)

My Fishmonger pulled a freshy out of the cooler and cut me a fresh filet - the entire side (2.25lb).  Planning on a dry brine rub for 2-3 hours, then a smoking rub.  I woill keep you posted on the progress.

Dry Brine;


1 cup light brown sugar, packed
1 cup non-iodized table salt
3 Tablespoons granulated garlic powder
3 Tablespoons granulated onion

1 Tablespoon dried dill weed
1 Tablespoon dried savory
2 teaspoons dried tarragon

Finishing rub


1/4 cup light brown sugar, packed
1 Tablespoon granulated garlic powder
1 Tablespoon granulated onion

1 teaspoon dried savory
1 teaspoon dried tarragon


----------



## cmayna (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome to SMF.   Question, have you used this recipe before?   I ask for I'm concerned with the ratio of Sugar vs Salt in the dry brine.  Way too salty for my taste, but hopefully  you done this recipe before and love it, which is most important.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 14, 2015)

this is the first run at it.  I pulled the recipe off the WSM forum.  It had the dry rub on for 2.5 hours then rinsed it off.  It looks and smells great...hope it takes ok.  I will post back on the outcome.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok.  Looking forward to the results.  Enjoy


----------



## sandyut (Mar 14, 2015)

this is a link to the recipe http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/salmon1.html

Hope it turns out...the fish was not cheap.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes we all realize it a personal taste,  but since I do probably close to 200# of King each year using a dry brine with a ratio of 4/1 ratio of sugar / salt which everyone loves,  I am very concerned with a 1/1 ratio.  How about doing half with your recipe. If it's not too late?


----------



## sandyut (Mar 14, 2015)

unfortunately its been brined and rinsed :(  I'll let you know how it turns out, but I have growing concerns now...


----------



## grillfather (Mar 14, 2015)

If I'm reading it right that's 4 parts sugar/1 part salt? Is that a 12hr or 24hr brine? Guess the thickness has alot to do with it. Trial and error!!


----------



## grillfather (Mar 14, 2015)

Went to the link and explains the recipe there!! Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2015)

I have done a 1:1 salt sugar ratio for years....   I weigh the slab and weigh out 2% salt and 2% sugar..  + spices and herbs to flavor......  gently rub it into the meat side and place in a "tub"....  24-36 hours....   rinse well... form the pellicle...  and smoke....   

Wade tried that combo in his fish test and it faired fairly well in his blind taste tests....   granted, folks have different goals on how fish should taste...  but...  starting with % weighed components is a path to consistent results.....


----------



## cmayna (Mar 14, 2015)

Sandyut,

I'll send you my address so that you can send me some for another opinion   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  I mean, what if I really liked it?    Teaching an old dog a new taste to love would be quite the accomplishment.


----------



## skully (Mar 15, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I have done a 1:1 salt sugar ratio for years.... I weigh the slab and weigh out 2% salt and 2% sugar.. + spices and herbs to flavor...... gently rub it into the meat side and place in a "tub".... 24-36 hours.... rinse well... form the pellicle... and smoke....
> 
> Wade tried that combo in his fish test and it faired fairly well in his blind taste tests.... granted, folks have different goals on how fish should taste... but... starting with % weighed components is a path to consistent results.....


absolutely agree


----------



## sandyut (Mar 15, 2015)

this turned out amazing!  WOW very pleased with the recipe and a nice short cook.  Took just shy of 1.5 hour on the smoker.  We will be making this one many times over!!  Thanks to all.

Here is the before and after cook.

Finished product:













IMG_0067.JPG



__ sandyut
__ Mar 15, 2015






Just before it went on













IMG_0065.JPG



__ sandyut
__ Mar 15, 2015






action photo.  I used the snipped off tail piece and a sampler.













IMG_0066.JPG



__ sandyut
__ Mar 15, 2015


----------



## sandyut (Mar 15, 2015)

sorry I forgot to comment on the salt factor - the wife and I could hardly even taste any salt - I would leave the dry brine on a touch longer next time or not change it.  the smoked brown sugar spice finishing rub was very good and carried the primary flavor with the smoke.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to you.  It looks fantastic.  I might just try this recipe once Salmon season kicks in.  Would you do anything different?  I must admit I didn't realize that this is more of a entrée dish recipe instead of the dry snacky Salmon recipe which I do too many of.  I think the wife would love this.


----------



## gary s (Mar 15, 2015)

We are on pins and needles    How was it ?

Gary


----------



## sandyut (Mar 15, 2015)

gary s said:


> We are on pins and needles    How was it ?
> 
> Gary


its was killer good!


----------



## gary s (Mar 15, 2015)

Fantastic !!    glad it turned out just right

Gary


----------



## sandyut (Mar 15, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Congrats to you.  It looks fantastic.  I might just try this recipe once Salmon season kicks in.  Would you do anything different?


I would go the full 3 hours on the dry brine, other than that - not really.  I may mix up my own finishing rub variation, but i liked the brown sugar quite a bit.


----------

